
Show HN: TypeSchema – A JSON format to describe data models - k42b3
https://typeschema.org/
======
Thundernerd
Looks useful. One thing that I noticed is that the 'Model with inheritance'
example uses extends instead of : for C#. AFAIK C# doesn't use extends.

Is there a way to contribute? I wouldn't mind peeking a look and potentially
fixing the issue myself :).

------
verdverm
Have you seen [https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) ?

~~~
k42b3
No, I was not aware of this project but thanks for the info

